# Boss 8' skiddy push box like new!



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Like new Boss 8' skidsteer box. Located Northern Indiana. $3500


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like new Boss 8' skidsteer box. Located Northern Indiana. $3500
> 
> View attachment 224975


It didn't even hit the ground at the Empire before it was posted for sale?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> It didn't even hit the ground at the Empire before it was posted for sale?


Your MVP lasted 10 minutes... Enough to get washed... Guy was literally heading to Grand cRapids for a wipeout and turned around...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like new Boss 8' skidsteer box. Located Northern Indiana. $3500
> 
> View attachment 224975


 Will that fit a Cat 980?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Will that fit a Cat 980?


Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Will that fit a Cat 980?


Inside the bucket...lol


----------

